# 50 Americans Summarize Their Home State In One Perfectly Sarcastic Sentence



## Josiah (Jan 3, 2015)

http://news.distractify.com/beth-buczynski/sarcastic-state-mottos/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2015)

Some funny ones there Josiah!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2015)

Pennsylvania - "Our Amish can beat up Ohio's Amish" :hiteachother:


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2015)

Some funny ones there...and New Yorks' sums up the whole of the UK..


----------

